
Yahoo + AOL - kirubakaran
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080410/tc_nm/yahoo_microsoft_aol_dc;_ylt=Aj4JDPF6z3MxDIHIvqHwXDob.3QA
======
Alex3917
I'm not a corporate finance expert, but I do remember hearing that companies
in danger of a hostile takeover will sometimes take on massive debt or buy
something really expensive to mess up their balance sheet and make themselves
look less appealing. It certainly looks like this is what's going on here. If
so it's a desperate strategy, and frankly I don't really understand it unless
they're merely using it as a threat to get more money from MS.

------
tlrobinson
Weekend weather outlook in Redmond: sunny skies with a 95% chance of flying
chairs.

------
TunaFish
Very interesting. What will be their core business if they outsource search
advertising?

